# [SOLVED] Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

the following is the first post i made about a week ago. under the ==== line there is the second post after i returned the PSU and mainboard to the shop and got new ones.

hello,

the title may tell my problem but i'll say it again:
i freshly build a new pc with the following hardware:
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9550 95w
motherboard: MSI P7N Diamond v1.0
vid card: 2x XFX GTX260 black
ram: Kingston HyperX (KHX8500D2T1K2/4G) each bar is 2 GB with two bars in total
PSU: Corsair TX850w
HDD: Seagate Baracuda 1.5TB (SATA)
case: Antec Nine Hundred two
cpu cooler: Thermaltake MaxOrb
optical drive: a SATA burner

the problem is the following: we installed everything like it should, then we press the on button and wait. then the splash screen comes on with the choices: press tab for POST or press del for BIOS.
we need to change the boot order so we press del. but then nothing happens.


things we hear when we do the above:
one short beep and shortly after that a softer beep-boopbeep.

things we tried in chronological order:
clearing the CMOS (we did this everytime we changed something)
removing the sli bridges
removing the power cables for the second vid card
removing the second vid card
removing one of the two RAM's
removing both RAM's (we got the beep error that there is no RAM, 3 long ones i thought)
removing the audio card that comes with the motherboard
getting a RAM bar from a friend that is on the supported list for the motherboard which did nothing diffrent
removing all other power cables from the fans, hdd, optical drive. (this got rid of the beep-boopbeep)
removing all the vid cards and placing an older 8600gt in.
when we pressed the on button we rapidly pressed delete for about 5 seconds which got us to POST, which said

when we had one Kingston HyperX installed it said:

A7510NMS V1.0 011508

Genuine Intel (R) , Speed: 333x8.5=2831 MHz

DRAM Frequency For DDR2 800 (Single Channel)
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done.
2048MB OK



it says DDR2 800 but the RAM is 1066 and the motherboard should support 1066.

we tried using the del button with one USB keyboard and two PS/2 keyboards
we also tried the above and then wait for 5 minutes to see if the BIOS would show, but it didn't.
we also connected the PSU from my other PC to the motherboard but it still gave the same problem.


pls pls pls help me. thanks in advance for any answers.

calamus

=========================

This is about a new build that has not got an OS. The following happened during a benchtest.

When i power on my system and get to the motherboard splash screen. it just stays there.

When i power on my system and press delete when i get the splash screen i go to POST. After that it stays there and does nothing.

The first time i powered on the system i pressed delete at the splash screen and then it went to POST but it did say

Genuine Intel (R) , Speed: 333x8.5=2831 MHz

DRAM Frequency For DDR2 800 (Single Channel)
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done.
Entering Setup...
2048MB OK

It didn't go any further than that. also at the bottom of the screen it also said "press TAB for POST and DEL for Setup".

Since it froze at that point we tried to clear the CMOS, we powered off the system, got rid of residual power and then pressed the clear CMOS button on the back of the mainboard.
When we had done that we powered up the system again and pressed delete when the splash screen appeared, it went to POST but now it only said:

Genuine Intel (R) , Speed: 333x8.5=2831 MHz

DRAM Frequency For DDR2 800 (Single Channel)
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done.
2048MB OK

It doesn't say Entering Setup... anymore and also the message at the bottom of the screen saying "press TAB for POST or DEL to enter Setup" is gone.

It is still the same after disconnecting or reconnecting the HDD and optical drive.

What is going on here? This is exactly what happened the first time except then it didn't say Entering Setup... or the message at the bottom of the page. After that i returned the mainboard to the store and they found a defect. After that they send another mainboard which now does as discribed above.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

You need to tap the delete key. If you just press it sometimes you will
miss it. I would start tapping the delete key as soon as you hit the
power button. Make sure the cmos jumper is set to the run position and
not clr. Usually by having pins 1 and 2 covered = run


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

there is no jumper for the CMOS on that motherboard. only a button at the back to clear it.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

Please reset the BIOS with the red button.
Also please post the maker of the BIOS (Phoenix, AMI(American Megatrends),Award, etc.).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

You need to start from the beginning. 
1) Remove EVERYTHING from the case
2) Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
3) Install the CPU and heat sink. 
4) Install 1 stick of RAM.
5) Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
6) Connect the monitor to the video card.
7) Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
8) Connect power to the power supply.
9) Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
10) Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

only use 1 video card while troubleshooting


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

@zerofire: its an AMI bios

@tyree, dai: thats exactly what we did, put it on the box, connect only one of every essential part and then test it. it did:

The first time i powered on the system i pressed delete at the splash screen and then it went to POST but it did say

Genuine Intel (R) , Speed: 333x8.5=2831 MHz

DRAM Frequency For DDR2 800 (Single Channel)
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done.
Entering Setup...
2048MB OK

It didn't go any further than that. also at the bottom of the screen it also said "press TAB for POST and DEL for Setup".

but since it was stuck there we used the clear CMOS button and then it did:

Genuine Intel (R) , Speed: 333x8.5=2831 MHz

DRAM Frequency For DDR2 800 (Single Channel)
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done.
2048MB OK

It doesn't say Entering Setup... anymore and also the message at the bottom of the screen saying "press TAB for POST or DEL to enter Setup" is gone.


so something in the bios is kinda screwed i think, since a reset only banged up the progress any further


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

Based on your beep error code you have an issue with either memory or the motherboard. First try pressing TAB even when it is no longer being listed. If you get the POST screen it probably would state the error that is happening based on what the motherboard knows. Post the error that it shows if that works else continue.Next make sure that all memory modules are seated properly. That means that the side clips are securely connected on both sides. Last and definitely not going to be first call up the manufacturer and ask for a RMA code and if FedEx Return System shipping is available (This saves you money because they pay for shipping).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

if it is going through he post screens and stopping it is not finding the hard drive
check the bios is set to see it at ide if it is a sata drive
check the cables are secure


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

@zerofire: when i press tab it shows the same as when i press delete, there is no error message:
A7510NMS V1.0 011508

Genuine Intel (R) , Speed: 333x8.5=2831 MHz

DRAM Frequency For DDR2 800 (Single Channel)
Initializing USB Controllers .. Done.
2048MB OK

@dai: i have tried connecting the hdd to all the sata ports on the motherboard but its the same every time

i have also tested the voltage of the battery on the motherboard with a voltmeter, its a 3V battery and the voltmeter showed 2.96-3.01V so the battery isn't dead


any other suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

in the bios highlight the sata listing and press enter

what does it list in the drop down


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

@dai: i can't do that because i can't enter the bios. when i press delete to enter the bios it goes to POST and then freezes


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual

on the post screen check delete key is the right one to press and your pressing it in time

try the f1 and f2 keys


----------



## jamesm6162 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

@calamus: 
I read your first thread. Just to be clear, is this same problem occurring again AFTER you got a new Motherboard and PSU?

My reason for asking is that I actually have the exact same problem, to the letter, except that it's a P7N SLI Platinum.


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

yes its the exact same problem.. it shows exactly the same and it freezes at the same point. the only diffrence is that when i see the splash screen and press del that i come to the POST screen


----------



## Seraphim79 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

I had the same problem yesterday. And guess what? It was BIOS. On the MB between PCI slots there is written the version of BIOS installed on the mobo. I had v1.0. And my CPU is P4 9400 quad, which is supported from v1.2. So I had to insert an older CPU supported in v1.0 (luckilly I had another PC with older, supported CPU that I could use), flash the BIOS to the actual version v1.3 and replace the CPU again. And now it works like a charm! No freezing. Thats it. So the only thing you got to do is to find another CPU that fits in the socket and is supported by v1.0 BIOS (or whatever version you have) and flash the BIOS to the newest possible version, which is v1.3 at this time (downloadable via www.msi.com.tw)


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

oh nice,

i think they tested without first flashing the bios because they said the motherboard was defective.

but now they ordered a new one and when they get it they are going to flash the bios and test it before sending it too me.

they should get it next monday so i hope i will get it very soon after that because it has now been 1 month and 6 days since i first placed the order.

oh nice,

i think they tested without first flashing the bios because they said the motherboard was defective.

but now they ordered a new one and when they get it they are going to flash the bios and test it before sending it too me.

they should get it next monday so i hope i will get it very soon after that because it has now been 1 month and 6 days since i first placed the order.

hello there i am again. i got my new motherboard which they have updated the BIOS of.

now it works, i have XP installed.... however.....

it seems that now when i install a program for which a reboot is needed at the beginning or end (like drivers) i get a Blue screen of Death when the windows logo apears with the little bar that shows its loading.... -.-

any suggestions for this? what should i try?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

any error message


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

the error message is:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

and then the tech info:

-- STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x000001A8, 0x00000005, 0x00000001, 0xB7F004C0)
-- nvgts.sys - adress B7F004C0 base at B7EEE000, DataStamp 472236eb



it seems like it started after i enabled sli in the nvidia control panel.
could it cause problems if i install windows and the drivers for the motherboard and graphics cards when i already have both graphic cards plugged in and bridged with the sli bridges??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

install the latest nforce driver


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

do you mean the graphic card drivers or the motherboard drivers? because its a motherboard with a nvidia chipset

this is what i have tried with one graphics card installed.

- install windows
- when windows was done installing i installed the motherboard drivers from the included disc and clicked restart later
- then i installed the graphics drivers from the included disc
- then i shut down the pc and then i rebooted

it worked.. i didn't get a blue screen. after that i shut it down again to take a break. when i tried rebooting when i returned the monitor didn't show anything, after opening the case and moved the graphics card a bit.. then i tried booting again and this time it worked but i again got a bsod during booting. 

I left the computer on and it suddenly went further with booting. then i got a bsod when i got to the desktop. then it rebooted again and did the same thing over again but it didn't get a bsod when it came to the desktop so then i did a disk check then it rebooted and it came to the desktop without problems.

after that i installed the latest graphic card drivers that i downloaded from the xfx site (i downloaded them on my laptop and then put them on my computer with a usb stick)

when i did that i wanted to format the other disks (on C i have 50GB, D 690GB, E 670GB) i quick formated the D drive. then i tried the E drive but it it said it was unable to format. so i tried a normal format, when it was done it said at the end it still was unable to format.

what can i do about this?

btw: all the bsod i got were the same one i posted earlier


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

nforce are the m/b drivers

updating was a successful solution i found on a google search

disconnect the E drive and see if that makes a difference


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

its one HDD that i have partitioned into a C drive for windows/drivers etc then i have two other partitions for games, movies etc. but the E drive doesn't want to be formatted, but it has to after a windows install


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

if it has C partition on it,it cannot be formatted from within windows


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

i have 1 hard drive which is 1,5 TB

i find that a bit big to just have one partition
so i divided it into 3 parts:

1 part (C is 50 GB. i use this one to install windows on
2 parts (D: & E are both 690 GB, i use these to store other things.

the problem is that when you make partitions and install windows on one of them, you first need to format the other partitions before you can use them. but partition E: wouldn;t format.


i guess this isn't a disaster because i need to reinstall windows again anyways because i have done some more browsing and i have found two ways to try and fix the bsod's

so i will try those tomorow and i'll keep you informed

both didn't work.

- i unplugged the optical drive, then shut it down. started it into save mode and then installed the driver. that still got me a bsod

- i tried to manually update the drivers by going to the device manager but i couldn't find the sata controler so i couldn't update it.


now is my question.

does the sata driver really make a diffrence? i use one hdd which is connected by sata..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

xp must be seeing the drive if you have already installed windows on it once

if you are reinstalling clear the drive with kill disk

then format and install windows

you can format and partition the rest afterwards


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

ok and what about the driver? its the nvidia sata driver that causes the blue screens. so can i do without them?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

try setting the bios to see sata as ide instead of using the driver


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

ok but of how much importance is the driver?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

if it runs set as ide none at all


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

what for effects will it have if i can't set it to ide?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

then you will have to find out why the sata driver is causing a bsod


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

i can set the RAID mode to IDE but thats the only thing i can change as far as i can see


----------



## calamus (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

ah well atm its working without the driver so i'll leave it as it is and keep an eye out for a permanent fix.

thx for all the support


----------



## DarkWombat (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Can't get past the motherboard splash screen MSI P7N Diamond part 2*

When you get a chance you should use a program like Memtest86+ (http://www.memtest.org) and let it scan your memory for errors for a couple hours. I've seen lots of weird issues like random blue screens happen because of memory problems and it's always a good idea to test your memory as soon as you get it so you know it's good from day one.

Aside from that, make sure you have the latest nforce drivers for your motherboard as well as the latest Nvidia display drivers. I've owned a lot of Nvidia cards over the years but never worked with SLI so that's as much as I know :4-dontkno


----------

